# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  Lea (Leah), service robot, TU Delft Robotics Institute, Delft, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - TU Delft Robotics Institute

----------


## Airicist

Qualification Video 2014 

Published on Feb 12, 2014

----------

